

Inspiration: Startup Video Awards - srmostro
http://startupvideoawards.com/

======
krriyo
Super inspiring. It is awesome we can see who created the videos and rank em.

~~~
srmostro
Thank you, I started this project a few days ago with the intention of being
an inspiration to designers, hackers and all those who have disruptive ideas
of technological innovation.

